# my colt is biting me!



## lornaA (9 December 2010)

Can any one give me some advice on how to stop my 20 week old colt biting me and everything else?  He has always been a bit nippy but he is getting worse not better.  He used to lead really well but now he is trying to bite which is meaning he isn't leading so well he will pick up all his feet and do everything else he should be doing and is doing really well apart from this biting  It really is his down fall and as i plan to keep him i would like to sort this out asap.  I have tried giving him a smack amd saying no but to be honest it makes no difference.  Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## FairyLights (9 December 2010)

I growl at mine when he nips. I find it more effective than smacking which can make them nervous or headshy. Its a coltish thing but does need checking. As I say, I growl at him  but just carry on leading or grooming or whatever as normal.


----------



## lornaA (9 December 2010)

I know it is very common for colts to be nippy but as you say it does need checking as i want him to grow up to be a well mannered young man and he is a good boy in other ways.


----------



## Stelzar (9 December 2010)

Are you keeping him entire? Gelding him will help in extreme measure, not feeding him tit bits by hand. Giving him a firm no, a growl and or poking his neck (not hitting him) you will see a muscle reaction by doing this they do not like it but its better than giving him a smack. hope this helps


----------



## Stelzar (9 December 2010)

oh also carrying a stick on your hand when leading helps, you dont necessarily need to use it if you do use it on his shoulder, when you carry it he will know what it means if he is naughty! justb thought of something else as welln if he tries to bite you stick something in his mouth, twig or end of your stick - that seemed to work wonders for my 2 colts.


----------



## lornaA (9 December 2010)

Thanks folks for your tips he will be getting gelded but as he was a late foal born end of july the vet recommended leaving him till spring so long as he is not totally un manageable.  He likes to chew on his lead rope and i think that is half the bother, he will stand a nd chew it for ages but when it fall out his mouth he just bites the nearest thing!


----------



## Stelzar (9 December 2010)

In that case to be honest with you, he will defo grow out of it I know its an annoyance.. I got both my boys out of it! But someone on my yard keeps tit biting one of my horses which was mouthy and he has started nipping slightly again.... I hate livery yards sometimes espeacially when you have impressionable youngsters! x


----------



## tweedette (10 December 2010)

My daughter had the same problem, I suggested using a rope halter over the headcollar to take her out to the field and back, as it pulls tight on its nose, it works try it . colts nip, simple as that, they are 'orrible youngsters but do grow out of it------------eventually.


----------



## minmax (10 December 2010)

Mines 4, still bites, chews leadropes etc. They don't all grow out of it. He was also alate foal, August


----------



## puc (10 December 2010)

An immediate firm raised deep voiced (not a shreeking voice) 'NO' and a smack across the nose does no harm at all.  It is far better to make a firm statement and leave it be than niggle and therefore create a discussion.  At four months they do start feeling their feet.  Firm is fine as long as it is not overdone and is short and sharp and then forgotten.  

I would not suggest carrying a stick with a 4 month old foal as you do not want them to become whip shy and not want to be lead.  Also, poking sticks into foals mouths is really not a good idea and is far more likely to cause them to be head shy and tbh to cause pain!

I have two homebred stallions that have had this upbringing and are friendly, well adjusted horses that are completely relaxed in and out of the stable and even now if they over step the mark in anyway they get a firm 'NO' and that is enough to check them and to make them remember themselves as this has been the clear and simple system from the beginning. 

I am not suggesting that you smack a young foal but by 4 months they are starting to test the water and need to understand boundaries.


----------



## Tnavas (12 December 2010)

A piece of Elkathene pipe held in the hand that is holding the lead rope so that the end of the pipe extends past his nose - just acts as a deterent - gets in the way when he reaches around to bite. Colts can be really nippy - it is the way they learn to fight each other, a natural reaction to you handling him. Also one of the reasons young horses grab their legs away from you when you first try to handle them - leg grabbing is a way to drop your oponent. 

Many people allow the colt to bite the pipe instead of you - I find that a quick flick with it makes it land on the muzzle with a loud thwack noise - scares the bite out of them. Also find it great to wirl around in the paddock when the colts try to play grandmothers footsteps with you. Makes a lovely noise that keeps them away.


----------

